# Is this even the same dog??



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Baxter's behavior has been a roller coaster. He was an intensely outgoing pup who wanted nothing more than to say hello and be loved on. He wanted to meet other dogs, even when I wouldn't let him. He was also temperamental and constantly pushing boundaries, but hey. He was a puppy.

Then, starting around 10-11 months old, that all changed. He'd go nuts any time a dog made eye contact with him, he started being wary of people walking toward us, and would turn into a total lunatic in the car. Needless to say, we decided to get a different trainer who could effectively help us to deal with these issues and get him under control because we were clueless!

Fast forward to this month, with him being almost 19 months old. He gets occasionally tense with other dogs, particularly if they're out of control. He sits or lays down calmly in the car. If other dogs come near us, he no longer barks and growls unless we don't get his attention back on us soon enough. He doesn't lunge at things or pull on the leash. He heels calmly by my side, and is so laid back that even strangers compliment me on his good behavior! I don't think I could be more proud of my boy and how far he has come. He's capable of SO much, and I'm just learning how to tap into that talent with him, and it has made us both so happy. :wub:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think the breed goes through more developmental "stages" than most. I like to think it is due to their complexity! The first time I went through it, I was so upset when my pup went weird! She grew into a great dog. Navigating those changes along the path to maturity was an important thing I learned.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

I absolutely agree! With him being our first dog (aside from family dogs, growing up), and our first GSD...it can be challenging. But I do know that most of what he's going through are developmental stages, and with the proper guidance and reinforcement of good behaviors, he'll grow into a wonderful dog! It's just making it through the tough times without pulling my hair out. 

The vest has also helped immensely - people tend to give him a bit more space, which has allowed him to realize that just because someone is close to him, doesn't mean that it's something to fear/react to. That, and I think he has learned to associate the vest with going out and working, though I could be completely wrong on that!


----------



## DeucesMom (Apr 17, 2012)

Evan, can I ask what exactly you looked for in the new trainer? You described Deuce to a 'T' - happy go lucky, love everybody, puppy who morphed into the same kind of lunatic dog. He goes nuts, not in a good way, whenever he sees another dog. I've been working with him a lot and he's gotten much better with people to the point where he will pretty much ignore them now, but I can't seem to get any kind of handle on his 'Cujo on steriods' behavior when he sees other dogs. 

So far the trainers I've encountered all seem to be basic obedience trainers. Deuce has had two obedience classe and is perfect with basic commands - unless he sees another dog, then I don't even exist. I'm guessing I many need more of a behaviorist than a trainer, but I'm not even sure what to look for or what questions to ask. Any advice? I'd love to have the same success with Deuce that you've had with Baxter and I know I need help but just not sure who to turn to.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks like our dogs are right about the same age, so if it's a stage, that makes sense. 

I looked into several trainers before I settled on the one we picked. Some were more basic, others absolutely insane. In the end, I had two options. The ones I went with had experience in a variety of training, from general behavior to protection/Schutzhund work. We may take his training further, but I'm undecided as of now...

To be honest, I didn't exactly know WHAT I was looking for. I wanted someone reputable, that I felt comfortable with, and who Baxter responded well too. The two I was considering, Baxter was incredibly calm and responsive toward - they were firm, but not harsh. They taught us to properly use an e-collar, which we had avoided simply because we didn't want to make a problem WORSE.

It just took a lot of phone calls, Internet searches, and meetings before we found the right guy. I hope that helps a bit! Good luck - I know it can make you want to tear your hair out and wonder what the heck you got yourself into.


----------



## DeucesMom (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Looking for trainers with a variety of experience rather than doing one thing is a big help. I know Deuce will be an awesome dog once his _mom_ gets trained correctly! 

Hearing of your success with Baxter at least lets me know there is light at the end of the tunnel. Thanks!


----------

